# How Do You Handle Customers Trying To Haggle Prices?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> "If you’ve made an honest bid on a job and a potential customer comes back with a counter offer, what do you do? Haggling is an age-old tradition among some cultures, while others are uncomfortable setting new prices on the fly. There are pros and cons for negotiating a price with a client, so your final company policy depends on your business model." Do You Haggle With Customers?


How do YOU handle customers trying to haggle prices?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

My price is my price period. I will only lower my price if they agree to me doing less work. I like to respond with a simple " go to McDonalds and ask them to give you your meal for less and see how that works out for you " I have absolutely no problem walking away from a bid even when work is tight. As soon as you compromise your pricing structure they will try to take advantage of everything that you do for them.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

General, most clients I deal with, don't haggle with me.
If I run into someone that does, how I handle it, depends on the circumstances.


 How hungry am I?
 What is the price of the work?
 Big job / small job?
There have been very few times I have come down, and only by $50 on a $2,500 job. If you decide to come down a little in price - get something in return - like - payment in full or flexibility to do the job according to your own scheduled. If all possible, fight for every dollar your service is worth. Don't make the customers money issue yours!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I lower my price then kill them on extras.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I start high. Everyone new always haggle that's part of this game we play. I feel like if they don't say that seems high then my bid is to low. Imo you gotta leave room for negotiating. Most people do it lt to feel like they got a deal. You gotta beat them at there own game.

I said it before I will say it again. You only get one shot at this thing called life. I'm going all in every time. 

I say sir ma'am it don't cost to hire a professional it pays when they start the non-sense.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Funny, i rarely get haggled on price- but the other day i did

Guy started grinding me-Basically told the guy i could lower the price by reducing some of the prep and maybe use Super Hide instead of Regal Select

Needless to say - got the original price


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The one I remember, I told him that if he felt the value of his dining room was only $YYY.YY then he should hire that guy and I wished him the best.

About a month later he called and asked if I would fix the hack job.

"you can pay me now, or you can pay me later"





My brother, when asked to recheck his numbers, likes to thank the haggler because when he went over his numbers, he DID find an addition error and tacks on another $100. It only takes one more bump for the haggler to get the message.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I told them the proper paint job pays for itself . A cheap paint job cost three times as much


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I last "adjusted" a price in 1982.

That being said, I've long been willing to adjust the Scope of Work, or break it into stages. The only _caveat_ with the staged approach is that the whole is always *less* than the sum of the parts. There are economies of scale.


----------



## 38969 (Sep 3, 2015)

You don't bother, unless you are starving for work (I guess?). But its not worth your time or the stress in my opinion. If the customer cannot understand that paint is expensive, painting is labour intensive, meticulous, and difficult then its not worth your time.

If you are dealing with a contractor that gives you work, and you are perceptive. Tell them to hire the cheaper guy, then they may call you back.. risqué, but why be a push-over, painters get 0 respect as it is because people watch Home Depot commercials and think its easy, but that doesn't mean we have to be door mats. 
If you aren't being paid what you are worth, then they don't deserve you.

I recently did a job where I was performing the prime-check because the taper couldn't make it in time, and the customer was anxious to get the job done. I told him the night before I began I could do it and offered to do it for a very very very small fee. I did this because I genuinely wanted to get the job progressing and make him happy, and the prime-check doesn't take long at all.

The next morning I was well into the prime-check like an hour in.. and he comes up to me and basically whispers subtly that he wants me to do it for free. 
Just more bull**** aging me before my time, and rage swallowed and another memory I will never forget. 

You do good work, you are worthy of being paid what you are worth. 

Haggling may be standard in some cultures, but I don't live the Middle East, and it just annoys me.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't. 

People who pull the, " We really want to use you but we have another bid which is lower. Can you match it?", are likely to get an invitation to go with the other guy. I know that kind of stuff doesn't bother some guys but it really fries my butt.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> I start high. Everyone new always haggle that's part of this game we play. I feel like if they don't say that seems high then my bid is to low. Imo you gotta leave room for negotiating. Most people do it lt to feel like they got a deal. You gotta beat them at there own game.
> 
> I said it before I will say it again. You only get one shot at this thing called life. I'm going all in every time.
> 
> I say sir ma'am it don't cost to hire a professional it pays when they start the non-sense.


Nailed it right on. I always "negotiate", period.

I will toss out a stupid number, then when they bitch toss a freebie or two.

Too high? Tell ya what, you seem like a nice person so I will go ahead and... (replace outlet covers with new ones, move furniture, etc...)

Gets em everytime, and most of the time I already planned on doing it lol


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

My first impression from skimming this thread is that the older, long-established guys.,..and the Yankees, are less apt to be interested in haggling.

For the last 30+ years, I've taken the approach that our price is our price. If you don't want to pay it, that's fine, we have other things to do.

This is also why I work so hard to pre-qualify leads.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

driftweed said:


> Nailed it right on. I always "negotiate", period.
> 
> I will toss out a stupid number, then when they bitch toss a freebie or two.
> 
> ...


Yes exactly my man. It's definately a mind game. Always underpromise and over deliver.


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

I have set prices . A formula , for wood, aluminum, 1 color, 2 colors ect. 
You will formulate that formula if you do a lot of houses and see how your guys move and how much you need to charge . I start a couple of bucks higher because some people do haggle. You can always lower your price for cash ,but not much . 
4 jobs in 2 weeks we just completed were a result of customers that haggled and then were surprised that you get what you pay for . The previous contractors got kicked off because they were cheap and horrible. The customers called me back and had us finish up the projects , guess what ,,,,my price got higher then my original,,lol to fix others screw ups.
Ultimately ,,, "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR"
And as a result all those customers told me that they learned their lessons.lol
hope that helps .


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

In Florida it's a ongoing thing ...

upgrading clients has helped, building a name in our service area has helped too

I use a estimate program that prints a detail sheet for office use only, i don't show the ho but it breaks it down for moving furn, cover flooring, sanding and prepping walls, gallons needed, cost of paint ( with my mark up ) , labor per task ect and it's per room 

when i HO asking to cut price i'll pull out sheet and say "let go over where we can save money"

we can cut us moving furn & you save *** 
we can cut us covering floor and you save ***
we can cut prep work and you save ***

after going over a few lines they get the message ... there is more to painting a place that cutting & rolling

#1 we're not just applying paint on your walls we're doing a lot of work getting it ready to paint

it's as simple as sitting down to a good meal ... taste great
but do you know how much hard work goes into to making it?
when you cut corners how does it taste?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

As an independent retailer, I have quite a bit of flexibility when it comes to pricing. I am always willing to give a discount to a contractor that is being legit about buying from me. For DIY'ers, I have to play the sale game a little bit, so like every retailer I have my retail price a little high so I can promote my store with sale prices and coupons. Unlike you know who, I don't mark up my paint an extra 80% so I can have a 40% sale.

If a painter is legitimately trying to give me business I will work with him on pricing in a heartbeat. Unfortunately there are quite a few guys who will just try to work the independent stores for the best price and run straight back to SW with my prices to get them to lower theirs. This has been a pretty standard operating procedure for the 30 years I have been selling paint, so I have to be careful.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I have my stock priced very (very) low compared to most BM retailers. I put my best price on the shelf and rarely, if ever, haggle. I almost never run sales on my BM product- mostly just sundries. It's my experiment in a more honest, straightforward way of doing business.

Contractor paint (Ultra Spec mainly) is not on the shelf and is always priced at an extremely competitive price. I usually only do special pricing if they're buying a big quantity for a single job- BM does price cuts for big jobs, so I pass part of that cut on to the painter. 

I'm not sure if it's smart or stupid, but I like it and my little town painters like it. I can't do the giant end-of-year kickback SW does, so I haven't gotten the contractor who does all the commercial paint work and I doubt I ever will. He doesn't care about quality, just about bottom dollar and that big check. I can live without him.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Lambrecht said:


> My price is my price period. I will only lower my price if they agree to me doing less work. I like to respond with a simple " go to McDonalds and ask them to give you your meal for less and see how that works out for you "


The thing is, a burger, fries and a soft drink are priced equally under $10.00, at McDonalds, Burger King and Wendy's. Plus the people who serve you your food are minimum wage employees, not owners of a business.

Whereas; a customer getting 3 prices for a paint job, may see a 'high and wide margin' between contractors prices, vs a burger. Low price may be; $2,500, mid price may be; $3,000 and the high price may be; $3,600. Lets just say that all 3 prices are from legitimate, licensed contractors. And lets remove the sales line, "you get what you pay for". Ask yourself this; as a HO, would you haggle?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> I don't.
> 
> People who pull the, " We really want to use you but we have another bid which is lower. Can you match it?", are likely to get an invitation to go with the other guy. I know that kind of stuff doesn't bother some guys but it really fries my butt.


In the pre-qualifying phase, I try to determine what other companies, if any, are under consideration. If names come up indicating that the client is in search of the lowest price, my script takes me right to page 13, the Gentle Exit.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Never take it personally it's business. 

Feel, felt, found. 

I know how you feel it is alot of money. Some of my customers have felt the same. However they have found we are worth it. That's the very short version, add specifics where necessary.

Alot of time customers are just chancing there arm, and if I think that's the case, I'll throw them a bone. A few dollars of, or do something small foc.

If they are trying to gouge me then I'm out of there.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Where you live plays apart i think. Here in the midwest i find if you lower your price the customer assumes you were overcharging to begin with. But if they are new to the state they want to haggle.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> In Florida it's a ongoing thing ...
> 
> upgrading clients has helped, building a name in our service area has helped too
> 
> ...


A recent repaint we did was 2 bedrooms and a bath a very small PITA bath with wallpaper needed removing and walls needed TLC. The bedrooms and bath were on the third floor of old Victorian home and we had to park on opposite side of house to unload our tools, paint etc.

The bedrooms had 3 colors walls, 1 color trim , 1 color doors, ceilings were a mid base color and the floors we're painted as well. When I gave here my proposal she almost passed out . After explaining the scope of work we got the job. 

My point is when I estimated my paint and prep time, I added for all the loss time in unloading , up and down stairs, setting up, covering , dry time of paints, loss production and on and on it goes. I've been a big preacher of this for years cause it drives me nuts when I see the quotes of painters be it interior or exterior jobs when I know they just throw a sq ft number or a best guess without taking all the varibles in mind before giving a quote . If you figure a guy for a 8 hour day do you really think he or she is gonna produce the same amount every hour? We all get tired , distracted, and day dream etc etc . If we get 6.5 we are doing good. Good post RPF


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> A recent repaint we did was 2 bedrooms and a bath a very small PITA bath with wallpaper needed removing and walls needed TLC. The bedrooms and bath were on the third floor of old Victorian home and we had to park on opposite side of house to unload our tools, paint etc.
> 
> The bedrooms had 3 colors walls, 1 color trim , 1 color doors, ceilings were a mid base color and the floors we're painted as well. When I gave here my proposal she almost passed out . After explaining the scope of work we got the job.
> 
> My point is when I estimated my paint and prep time, I added for all the loss time in unloading , up and down stairs, setting up, covering , dry time of paints, loss production and on and on it goes. I've been a big preacher of this for years cause it drives me nuts when I see the quotes of painters be it interior or exterior jobs when I know they just throw a sq ft number or a best guess without taking all the varibles in mind before giving a quote . If you figure a guy for a 8 hour day do you really think he or she is gonna produce the same amount every hour? We all get tired , distracted, and day dream etc etc . If we get 6.5 we are doing good. Good post RPF


Good point Nick about allowing for packing in & set up when on the third floor and parking is less than convenient.

This is why city jobs are priced so much more than the 'burbs. Too often I would need to double park to unload and then park in a garage 1/2 - 3/4 mile away (much quicker in long run than look for a space). I would allow 2 hours for packing in / packing out - that's on TOP of equipment set up and tear down.

Although there was that one time in the Back Bay when they let me use their space behind the building next to the rear door. Literally 20 feet from the room I set up in and on the same level. (I almost paid THEM for the privilege)


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> A recent repaint we did was 2 bedrooms and a bath a very small PITA bath with wallpaper needed removing and walls needed TLC. The bedrooms and bath were on the third floor of old Victorian home and we had to park on opposite side of house to unload our tools, paint etc.
> 
> The bedrooms had 3 colors walls, 1 color trim , 1 color doors, ceilings were a mid base color and the floors we're painted as well. When I gave here my proposal she almost passed out . After explaining the scope of work we got the job.
> 
> My point is when I estimated my paint and prep time, I added for all the loss time in unloading , up and down stairs, setting up, covering , dry time of paints, loss production and on and on it goes. I've been a big preacher of this for years cause it drives me nuts when I see the quotes of painters be it interior or exterior jobs when I know they just throw a sq ft number or a best guess without taking all the varibles in mind before giving a quote . If you figure a guy for a 8 hour day do you really think he or she is gonna produce the same amount every hour? We all get tired , distracted, and day dream etc etc . If we get 6.5 we are doing good. Good post RPF


your right nick ... and the program i use, estimate works by DevWave, has a set up / clean up factor build in. You can change the percent easy job to job


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

daArch said:


> Good point Nick about allowing for packing in & set up when on the third floor and parking is less than convenient.
> 
> This is why city jobs are priced so much more than the 'burbs. Too often I would need to double park to unload and then park in a garage 1/2 - 3/4 mile away (much quicker in long run than look for a space). I would allow 2 hours for packing in / packing out - that's on TOP of equipment set up and tear down.
> 
> Although there was that one time in the Back Bay when they let me use their space behind the building next to the rear door. Literally 20 feet from the room I set up in and on the same level. (I almost paid THEM for the privilege)


In the back bay that is a privilege for sure lol :yes:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't like it when clients ask me to lower the price....I always think to myself when they start haggling on price "what do I look like, a flea market?"


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I recently had an potential exterior customer ask to reduce my price by almost 10% via email.

The job was approximately $12k and she asked if I could do it for $11k. 

I kindly explained back to her via email that my estimate was a fixed price based on my experience of the amount of time and materials necessary to complete her project to my high professional standards. That under the best case scenario, I could potentially earn a profit of around 20%. Under less than best case, I could potentially earn a profit of less than 0%. Therefore I wasn't comfortable lowering my price at all. 

I then offered to perform the work on t&m, that would potentially lower her cost, but also shift the cost-overrun risk to her end.

She responded by warmly rejecting my t&m offer and agreeing to my original terms.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I recently had an potential exterior customer ask to reduce my price by almost 10% via email.
> 
> The job was approximately $12k and she asked if I could do it for $11k.
> 
> ...


Very well explained. Funny how quick they are to choose when they see a fixed price vs a gamble.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

daArch said:


> Good point Nick about allowing for packing in & set up when on the third floor and parking is less than convenient.
> 
> This is why city jobs are priced so much more than the 'burbs. Too often I would need to double park to unload and then park in a garage 1/2 - 3/4 mile away (much quicker in long run than look for a space). I would allow 2 hours for packing in / packing out - that's on TOP of equipment set up and tear down.
> 
> Although there was that one time in the Back Bay when they let me use their space behind the building next to the rear door. Literally 20 feet from the room I set up in and on the same level. (I almost paid THEM for the privilege)


The type of job that requires setting up and breaking down every day ilplus parking ect is t and m. It's the only way I'm doing it. Can't set yourself up for failure.

I charge tree fitty fo dat.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> The type of job that requires setting up and breaking down every day ilplus parking ect is t and m. It's the only way I'm doing it. Can't set yourself up for failure.
> 
> I charge tree fitty fo dat.


Seth,

You are in a fortunate position to be able to charge T&M on those type of jobs. Or perhaps those types of jobs are enough of an "oddity" in your market that T&M is a well established and acceptable solution.

Many of us encounter these jobs on a regular basis and must make a firm bid that includes all this extra time.

I lost one bid in Boston's South End because I left these issue up in the air and basically implied these set up/parking costs were to be determined by actual costs. I am sure if I gave a firm number, I would have had the estimate accepted.

I firmly believe that HO's are more willing to commit to a firm price even if it is higher than an estimated T&M.

But, that's the market I worked in. I would have no problem believing yours is different.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Isn't it amazing that someone with no knowledge of painting, paint prices, scope of work, or really any kind of true blue collar work, knows what YOUR price should be.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

daArch said:


> Seth,
> 
> You are in a fortunate position to be able to charge T&M on those type of jobs. Or perhaps those types of jobs are enough of an "oddity" in your market that T&M is a well established and acceptable solution.
> 
> ...


I completely understand. I've learned over the years that you have to at least explain to the customer why t and m is the way to go. Bad timing on there part isn't my problem. I'm blessed to be where I am and I could see how others could have an an issue. 

In my market t and m work's well because these people want work done fast and when they are not around. If I have to do work in sections and come back another part of the year for this and that it works way better for me. If I have to stop production on one job and pull 3 guys they are going to pay for that.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> your right nick ... and the program i use, estimate works by DevWave, has a set up / clean up factor build in. You can change the percent easy job to job


Do you like estimateworks?


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel you lose credibility when you reduce your price- Like the quote you gave wasn't real

Like Marcus Lemonis says "my first price is my last price is my best price"


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Did a price a little over a month ago. Knew the HO from other jobs. He wanted his entire exterior done including a brand new deck that wrapped around 2 sides. Anyway... Gave him the price and just got a blank stare, then he went on to tell me what he thought it should be and why. It was a Kodak moment because as he was telling me how long 'he thought' it would take 2-3 guys to paint I was staring past him at his: Inground pool, Denali suburban and newer model corvette. The whole time thinking 'I hope I don't get this job'. He never called back and neither did I. Still meaning to drive by and see if there's a 'college pro' sign in the yard...


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Do you like estimateworks?


love it :thumbup:

didn't think much of it at first until i took the time to set my prices & rate
really easy to set up and allows unlimited rooms and i have over 30 paints set
with my rate so make doing estimate easy

both interior & exterior and great support from DevWave


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't haggle. I don't work cheap and I don't do cheap work. We do a lot of high end homes so finances are typically a non issue. Also, we have a client base that spans 30 years so we aren't really competing, nor are we interested in doing so. With the few that are not in the normal demographic for our company it's very simple...if you want the cheapest paint job, you've called the wrong phone number. Honest job, honest price and we do "little old lady" specials from time to time as the situation calls for. Not to sound arrogant, but in my experience, the hagglers are the ones who are typically hard to please and will hold your $ hostage until their low budget job looks like a million bucks. I just walk on, personally.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

lilpaintchic said:


> I don't haggle. I don't work cheap and I don't do cheap work. We do a lot of high end homes so finances are typically a non issue. Also, we have a client base that spans 30 years so we aren't really competing, nor are we interested in doing so. With the few that are not in the normal demographic for our company it's very simple...if you want the cheapest paint job, you've called the wrong phone number. Honest job, honest price and we do "little old lady" specials from time to time as the situation calls for. Not to sound arrogant, but in my experience, the hagglers are the ones who are typically hard to please and will hold your $ hostage until their low budget job looks like a million bucks. I just walk on, personally.


You are obviously very intelligent. I feel the same. If they haggle my price goes up lol.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> I don't haggle. I don't work cheap and I don't do cheap work. We do a lot of high end homes so finances are typically a non issue. Also, we have a client base that spans 30 years so we aren't really competing, nor are we interested in doing so. With the few that are not in the normal demographic for our company it's very simple...if you want the cheapest paint job, you've called the wrong phone number. Honest job, honest price and we do "little old lady" specials from time to time as the situation calls for. Not to sound arrogant, but in my experience, the hagglers are the ones who are typically hard to please and will hold your $ hostage until their low budget job looks like a million bucks. I just walk on, personally.


We must have went to different schools together. LOL! A lot of wisdom of experience in these words, guys. And not to say some of the other advice is not appropriate either. It is. Or that I have a hard set formula. Each case is slightly different. I also qualify my customers as much as possible. And have been known to come down or when to add room to come down when I am smart enough to "Read" the customer ahead of time. But most of the time its built in if i do. Or I receive some sort of concessions in return. We also do seasonal or state of economy adjustments from time to time. What I call "temper" our prices. To stay working till things change.
Nothing wrong with coming down what I call giving a "Bone" But what I want to Address here is the "Gouger" And before you come down a significant amount let me give you an example that just happened this week. The real numbers are close but rounded up for ease of understanding. You really need to consider what the real cost to YOU is before your tempted to take this offer. Big jobs are really nice when they are profitable. But a LONGER nightmare when they are not. To work 2 or 3 months on a job with little or no profit is a hard pill to swallow. 
So listen to what is said here very carfully. As stated above in over 30 years in this business it is almost a 100% sure thing that the guy/women wanting in your pocket on the front end, will everytime get in your pocket on the back end as well. Recognize them for what they really are. They are telling you up front. To your face you are stupid if you take thier offer.

Here is what it really would have cost me for taking all the risk of the job.

50,000 bid GC offers me a contract saying i was close to the other bid and they will give it to me if I do it for 44,500. 
(right off he is telling me to my face via email that i am stupid. Guys that is far from close.) 11% is not close.

Thats off the top. But lets look at what it really cost. To do that you have to look at where its really coming out of. And its not the top line. Its from your pocket or directly off your bottom line. 

Assuming I have a 20% profit built in and everything goes as planned. Then I plan on making 10,000 after all is said and done. But if i agree to cut my price with no concessions or change in scope of work (he also reiterated to me that the scope did not change since i bid it) Red flag #2. Dont think your going to cut any corners stupid painter or I will ream your ass for it. 

Original profit: 10,000 - 5500 discount off the top = 4500 profit
WOW - YEAH! Thats right guys. A 11% discount off the top is really costing you better than 50% profit off the bottom. So if you do that your stupid in his eyes. And thats the way he is going to look at you for the rest of your relationship forever and forever. Thats if he don't get in your pocket on the back side. Which he is certain to do. This job is off on the wrong foot and doomed before it starts. Be lucky if I make a couple grand for assuming all the risk and responsiblity. Like a wise man once told me if I am not going to make any money I can sit home and do that. Why would I want to work my ass off to not make any money.

ps: I will respond to a previous thread of mine about this snake at a later date. When the fall out is finally over. But I don't expect it to turn out good for me. I will say I did counter, but have not heard back yet. But i can guess he made the same offer to the other guy and he bowed down and kissed his ass for the work. They deserve each other if thats the case. 

The Paintman


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

This is my favourite thread!


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I dont haggle...i dont like it
Just, it is what it is and its fair...thats all


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

Personally I don't mind haggling .Now am not saying a race to the bottom but if some one wants me to knock off a fifty or a hundred that's no problem, of course depending on the estimate. .Im at a nice little interior right now,numbers came out fivethousand fifty dollars . The old timer said make it an even five thousand .What ?what am I going to do walk over fifty bucks.It doesn't happen often ,but when it does its all business.:thumbsup:


----------

